# Ragazza si suicida per bullismo



## tamba84 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Carolina picchio 14 enne si è suicidata buttandosi dal balcone la notte tra venerdi e sabato, i suoi amici sui social network danno la colp a pisodi di bullismo ripetuto nei confronti della ragazza e a sua volta i gestoriu dei social network danno la colpa ai valori che la società attuale propone


io dico che se una a 14 anni arriva a sucidiarsi per bullismo vuol dire che nelle nostre scuole abbiamo tanti ma tanto problemi seri non superati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

non ho veramente parole,l'italia sempre peggio.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai essere iscritti a Facebook a 14 anni è una cosa normalissima (imho i genitori dovrebbero opporsi). E queste purtroppo sono le conseguenze (estreme ovviamente). Si prende tutto per gioco, per finta.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2013)

Appena sentita al tg, tra questa e il cane dilaniato da un petardo mi sono cadute per terra, che mondo di emme


----------



## James Watson (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe ora di farsi qualche domanda... 
(e non mi si venga a parlare di "caso isolato" o "qualche problema di testa" della ragazza in questione perché non è di certo il primo caso che succede di recente)


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2013)

La colpa è dei genitori, ai figli bisogna starci dietro in modo serio


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, se ti ammazzi a 14 anni per scherzetti tra coetanei hai qualche problema...


----------



## francylomba (7 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, se ti ammazzi a 14 anni per scherzetti tra coetanei hai qualche problema...



evidentemente tu a scuola non sei /non eri la mira dei bulli della classe vero? io a 14 anni ( nel 1998 altri tempi ok ma stessa storia) ne ho subite veramente tante solo perche' ero brutta e sfigata , ringrazio dio che mi ha fatto avere la forza di andare avanti .. 
nessuno ( o solo chi ci è passato ) puo' capire..


----------



## Isao (7 Gennaio 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> evidentemente tu a scuola non sei /non eri la mira dei bulli della classe vero? io a 14 anni ( nel 1998 altri tempi ok ma stessa storia) ne ho subite veramente tante solo perche' ero brutta e sfigata , ringrazio dio che mi ha fatto avere la forza di andare avanti ..
> nessuno ( o solo chi ci è passato ) puo' capire..



Ci sono passato anche io e a quella età è tutto così amplificato da starci veramente male dentro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Posso capire questa povera ragazza, visto che anche io a scuola ho sofferto per colpa dei soliti figli di papà, ricconi e con una mela al posto del cervello. E per fortuna che ho lasciato alle spalle quel periodo.
C'è da dire che il suicidio è l'estremo, e mi dispiace sia arrivata a tanto. Ma sicuri che non soffrisse anche di qualcos altro?..


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2013)

Il bullismo (che poi.. cos'è esattamente? La presa per il ****? Il pugno?) esiste in tutte le scuole del mondo in modo più o meno violento. Suicidarsi è sempre da matti a 14 anni.


----------



## tamba84 (7 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, se ti ammazzi a 14 anni per scherzetti tra coetanei hai qualche problema...



è questo l'atteggiamento preoccupante che sta dietro a queste cose,insieme a considerarlo una ragazzata ecc

purtroppo molti tendono a vederlo come una ragazzata e lascian correre..

questo argomento mi tocca sempre in modo viscerale.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente non possiamo giudicare in quanto non conosciamo la situazione nelle sue peculiarita',certo non è facile subire le continue angherie quotidiane.Tremendo dispiacere,solo questo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Gennaio 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> evidentemente tu a scuola non sei /non eri la mira dei bulli della classe vero? io a 14 anni ( nel 1998 altri tempi ok ma stessa storia) ne ho subite veramente tante solo perche' ero brutta e sfigata , ringrazio dio che mi ha fatto avere la forza di andare avanti ..
> nessuno ( o solo chi ci è passato ) puo' capire..


Vabè ma non ti passa mica normalmente per la testa di suicidarti, è diventata quasi una moda.. 

Gli episodi di bullismo ci saranno sempre ma un/a ragazzo/a normale deve farci le ossa e crescerci se nessuno l'aiuta a risolvere il problema, non uccidersi

Poi se uno ha problemi nella testa.. La colpa è dei genitori che non si accorgono di nulla


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> evidentemente tu a scuola non sei /non eri la mira dei bulli della classe vero? io a 14 anni ( nel 1998 altri tempi ok ma stessa storia) ne ho subite veramente tante solo perche' ero brutta e sfigata , ringrazio dio che mi ha fatto avere la forza di andare avanti ..
> nessuno ( o solo chi ci è passato ) puo' capire..





Isao ha scritto:


> Ci sono passato anche io e a quella età è tutto così amplificato da starci veramente male dentro.




Quoto entrambi e mi permetto di aggiungere che addossare la colpa esclusivamente hai genitori è assolutamente superficiale e denota scarsa conoscenza del problema. E' come dire che la colpa di un incidente causato da un tizio che è passato col rosso è colpa del vigile che non si è accorto dell'infrazione. Smettiamola di giustificare sempre chi commette episodi di bullismo.. certo, il suicidio è una misura esagerata e fuori da ogni logica (per un adulto), ma non dobbiamo dimenticarci che a 14 anni non puoi avere la maturità e la forza per affrontare tutto, ci sono passato anche io e vi posso assicurare che è molto ma molto pesante.


----------



## tamba84 (8 Gennaio 2013)

se come notizie c'è l'obbligo di non dare troppe notizie di suicidi è perchè vi è il rischo di emulazione.

detto ciò come ha detto francy colomba il fenomeno del bullismo non puoi capirlo se non lo vivi e aggiungo io va studiato veramente per averne un idea ( non perfetta o totale ma almeno buona)


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Gennaio 2013)

Allora perchè tutte le vittime di bullismo non si suicidano? Ho visto Tgcom24 poco fa, ha lasciato un messaggio in cui dice, tra le altre cose, "scusate, non ho la forza". E' questo il punto, probabilmente si sarebbe ammazzata anche se fosse stata lasciata da un ragazzo. 

Non voglio sembrare insensibile o condannare qualcuno, ma è evidente che aveva dei problemi di personalità se è arrivata a tanto.


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Allora perchè tutte le vittime di bullismo non si suicidano? Ho visto Tgcom24 poco fa, ha lasciato un messaggio in cui dice, tra le altre cose, "scusate, non ho la forza". E' questo il punto, probabilmente si sarebbe ammazzata anche se fosse stata lasciata da un ragazzo.
> 
> Non voglio sembrare insensibile o condannare qualcuno, ma è evidente che aveva dei problemi di personalità se è arrivata a tanto.



Semplicemente per il fatto che non siamo tutti uguali, ci sono persone già forti e persone meno forti, persone più o meno sensibile e le reazioni di fronte al dolore o a una sofferenza personale sono quanto di più soggettivo ci sia al mondo.
Che avesse problemi di personalità non sta a noi dirlo, ma ciò non toglie che il fenomeno del bullismo stia diventando sempre più grave e pesante: non si può far finta di non vedere e poi sorprendersi di fronte a queste cose.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2013)

Purtroppo è un fenomeno che è sempre esistito. E questi ragazzi di oggi non si sanno difendere, subiscono passivamente. Quando ero al liceo venivano i tizi più grandi a scassare le palle. Gli ho sempre fatto la festa (ho fatto volare di tutto, sedie, banchi, libri, calci etc etc) ma c'era chi non sapeva difendersi e subiva. Sbagliano anche i genitori, secondo me. Se io avessi un figlio, oggi, gli direi "Se qualcuno ti provoca e ti prende di mira, tu rompigli la faccia. Poi ci penso io. Ma se sei tu a fare queste cose, e lo scopro, ti tolgo tutto".


----------



## Isao (8 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Allora perchè tutte le vittime di bullismo non si suicidano? Ho visto Tgcom24 poco fa, ha lasciato un messaggio in cui dice, tra le altre cose, "scusate, non ho la forza". E' questo il punto, probabilmente si sarebbe ammazzata anche se fosse stata lasciata da un ragazzo.
> 
> Non voglio sembrare insensibile o condannare qualcuno, ma è evidente che aveva dei problemi di personalità se è arrivata a tanto.



Quel scusate non ho la forza io lo interpreto come mancanza di forza verso quegli atti e non come una mancanza di forza in generale in ogni aspetto della vita. Non si è suicidata per i voti di scuola o per una cotta. Si è suicidata per qualcosa che può ucciderti dentro ogni giorno per anni. Quando sei in primo superiore e capisci che la tua vita per i prossimi 5 anni sarà un inferno, è molto facile non avere la forza. Il suicidio non è la soluzione e questo mi sembra superfluo affermarlo. Però non prendiamola come una ragazzata, come una stupidità, come una fragilità che inevitabilmente avrebbe portato a questo risultato.


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Quel scusate non ho la forza io lo interpreto come mancanza di forza verso quegli atti e non come una mancanza di forza in generale in ogni aspetto della vita. Non si è suicidata per i voti di scuola o per una cotta. Si è suicidata per qualcosa che può ucciderti dentro ogni giorno per anni. Quando sei in primo superiore e capisci che la tua vita per i prossimi 5 anni sarà un inferno, è molto facile non avere la forza. Il suicidio non è la soluzione e questo mi sembra superfluo affermarlo. Però non prendiamola come una ragazzata, come una stupidità, come una fragilità che inevitabilmente avrebbe portato a questo risultato.



Sono d'accordo con te. Togliersi volontariamente la vita non è mai una "ragazzata".


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai in Italia la scuola media è un pozzo di ***** dove il bullismo è una cosa normalissima,come i dieci minuti di ricreazione.

La colpa non è tanto dei genitori quanto degli insegnanti che fanno finta di niente. Tanto ormai hanno capito che nessuno di sogna di dare la colpa a loro,perché se la prendono tutti con Facebook/Internet/I videogiochi.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Bisognerebbe parlare con cognizione di causa. Non me la sentirei di accusare insegnanti o genitori, magari in questo caso ha avuto la forza di tenersi tutto dentro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe parlare con cognizione di causa. Non me la sentirei di accusare insegnanti o genitori, magari in questo caso ha avuto la forza di tenersi tutto dentro.



Ma se gli atti di bullismo avvengono a scuola la colpa è sempre degli insegnanti. È compito loro sorvegliare i ragazzi. Se poi non riescono neanche a sorvegliare una classe e hanno bisogno delle "denunce" delle vittime del bullismo per attivarsi è meglio che cambino lavoro.


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma se gli atti di bullismo avvengono a scuola la colpa è sempre degli insegnanti. È compito loro sorvegliare i ragazzi. Se poi non riescono neanche a sorvegliare una classe e hanno bisogno delle "denunce" delle vittime del bullismo per attivarsi è meglio che cambino lavoro.


Il problema e' che gli insegnanti non si sentono apprezzati dalla societa dal punto di vista sociale ed economico a differenza di altri paesi.Non e' una giustificazione perche ci sono sempre i bravi e i pessimi insegnanti,pero in queste condizione la bilancia pende verso i pessimi educatori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che gli insegnanti non si sentono apprezzati dalla societa dal punto di vista sociale ed economico a differenza di altri paesi.Non e' una giustificazione perche ci sono sempre i bravi e i pessimi insegnanti,pero in queste condizione la bilancia pende verso i pessimi educatori.



Tu dici? Io penso che siano fin troppo gratificati. Ho conosciuto gente che insegnava lingue anche se aveva una pronuncia terrificante,persone che se c'era una rissa si giravano dall'altra parte e poi al massimo davano la colpa "a facebook e ai genitori",ed esseri che sfruttavano le ore di lezione per fare propaganda politica.

Che apprezzamento devono avere? La stragrande maggioranza degli insegnanti che ho conosciuto,negli altri Paesi,sarebbe stata derisa da tutti. Altro che insegnamento:avrebbero lavorato in un call canter,al massimo.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Io penso che siano fin troppo gratificati. Ho conosciuto gente che insegnava lingue anche se aveva una pronuncia terrificante,persone che se c'era una rissa si giravano dall'altra parte e poi al massimo davano la colpa "a facebook e ai genitori",ed esseri che sfruttavano le ore di lezione per fare propaganda politica.
> 
> Che apprezzamento devono avere? La stragrande maggioranza degli insegnanti che ho conosciuto,negli altri Paesi,sarebbe stata derisa da tutti. Altro che insegnamento:avrebbero lavorato in un call canter,al massimo.



Io la penso come Doctore. La maggior parte è frustratissima, vengono pagati poco (che poi poco, dipende da cosa produci, da quanto bene insegni. Ho conosciuto insegnanti che valevano 3 volte il loro stipendio e altri che valevano la metà) e vengono visti dalla società come non riusciti a livello professionale, oltre che, ovviamente, visti dai ragazzi come dei matusa con ogni genere di difetto.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io la penso come Doctore. La maggior parte è frustratissima, vengono pagati poco (che poi poco, dipende da cosa produci, da quanto bene insegni. Ho conosciuto insegnanti che valevano 3 volte il loro stipendio e altri che valevano la metà) e vengono visti dalla società come non riusciti a livello professionale, oltre che, ovviamente, visti dai ragazzi come dei matusa con ogni genere di difetto.



per quanto riguarda gli insegnanti, si sentono sottovalutati perché a loro dire sono lavoratori speciali. Il loro lavoro non finisce usciti da scuola, ma prosegue a casa correggendo i compiti , rimanendo a scuola per gli scrutini ecc.
Ma a parte questo, gli insegnanti stanno troppo poco a contatto con i ragazzi. Opinione mia, eh.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> per quanto riguarda gli insegnanti, si sentono sottovalutati perché a loro dire sono lavoratori speciali. Il loro lavoro non finisce usciti da scuola, ma prosegue a casa correggendo i compiti , rimanendo a scuola per gli scrutini ecc.
> Ma a parte questo, gli insegnanti stanno troppo poco a contatto con i ragazzi. Opinione mia, eh.



Ovvio che mai come ora è impossibile generalizzare.
Ho visto insegnanti a cui avrei rotto il muso con un cric. Ripetutamente. Altri invece mi hanno fatto innamorare delle loro materie.
E lo stesso vale per il contatto umano.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto entrambi e mi permetto di aggiungere che addossare la colpa esclusivamente hai genitori è assolutamente superficiale e denota scarsa conoscenza del problema. E' come dire che la colpa di un incidente causato da un tizio che è passato col rosso è colpa del vigile che non si è accorto dell'infrazione. Smettiamola di giustificare sempre chi commette episodi di bullismo.. certo, il suicidio è una misura esagerata e fuori da ogni logica (per un adulto), ma non dobbiamo dimenticarci che a 14 anni non puoi avere la maturità e la forza per affrontare tutto, ci sono passato anche io e vi posso assicurare che è molto ma molto pesante.


Ma che stai dicendo? Un adolescente ha bisogno di sostegno, i genitori sono lì per quel motivo. Possiamo raccontarci mille favole e dire che la societa è marcia e ha portato questa ragazza al suicidio, ma se vogliamo guardare in faccia la realtà nessuna persona a posto compierebbe un gesto simile. Gli adolescenti sono a rischio, d'accordo. Ma, come detto, sta ai genitori


----------



## Livestrong (8 Gennaio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se come notizie c'è l'obbligo di non dare troppe notizie di suicidi è perchè vi è il rischo di emulazione.
> 
> detto ciò come ha detto francy colomba il fenomeno del bullismo non puoi capirlo se non lo vivi e aggiungo io va studiato veramente per averne un idea ( non perfetta o totale ma almeno buona)



Il bullismo esiste da sempre ed esisterà sempre. Ovvio che non fa piacere, ma nemmeno l'alcolismo fa piacere, nemmeno il maltrattamento alle donne fa piacere... Sono tutti fenomeni vecchi come il mondo che non spariranno mai, la nostra cultura questa è e questa ci teniamo. Di certo non è coi facili moralismi che si risolvono problemi che esistono da che esiste l'uomo


----------



## Livestrong (8 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Io penso che siano fin troppo gratificati. Ho conosciuto gente che insegnava lingue anche se aveva una pronuncia terrificante,persone che se c'era una rissa si giravano dall'altra parte e poi al massimo davano la colpa "a facebook e ai genitori",ed esseri che sfruttavano le ore di lezione per fare propaganda politica.
> 
> Che apprezzamento devono avere? La stragrande maggioranza degli insegnanti che ho conosciuto,negli altri Paesi,sarebbe stata derisa da tutti. Altro che insegnamento:avrebbero lavorato in un call canter,al massimo.



Discorso che trasuda ignoranza, lasciando perdere il fatto che i nostri insegnati sono tra i meno pagati d'Europa, tralasciando la generalizzazione macabra che hai fatto, se un professore oggi fa il suo mestiere ha sùbito, nell'ordine, preside, genitori e in alcuni casi fdo che intervengono per cazziarlo pesantemente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io la penso come Doctore. La maggior parte è frustratissima, vengono pagati poco (che poi poco, dipende da cosa produci, da quanto bene insegni. Ho conosciuto insegnanti che valevano 3 volte il loro stipendio e altri che valevano la metà) e vengono visti dalla società come non riusciti a livello professionale, oltre che, ovviamente, visti dai ragazzi come dei matusa con ogni genere di difetto.



Continuo a non capire il nesso tra i professori frustrati (anche se concordo) e i ragazzi vittima di bullismo. Siccome un professore è frustrato,allora non gliene deve importare nulla dei ragazzini perseguitati? Siccome è frustrato allora gode nel vedere il quattordicenne di turno che si suicida? Che vuol dire?

Se uno è frustrato e non riesce più a svolgere decentemente il suo ruolo,allora è meglio che abbandoni l'insegnamento. Non ci può rimettere una persona di 14 anni.

Detto questo,un po' di colpa ce l'avranno se non vengono rispettati,eh.


----------



## Isao (8 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire il nesso tra i professori frustrati (anche se concordo) e i ragazzi vittima di bullismo. Siccome un professore è frustrato,allora non gliene deve importare nulla dei ragazzini perseguitati? Siccome è frustrato allora gode nel vedere il quattordicenne di turno che si suicida? Che vuol dire?
> 
> Se uno è frustrato e non riesce più a svolgere decentemente il suo ruolo,allora è meglio che abbandoni l'insegnamento. Non ci può rimettere una persona di 14 anni.
> 
> Detto questo,un po' di colpa ce l'avranno se non vengono rispettati,eh.



No ma che poi comportandosi così avvalora la tesi per cui dovrebbe essere più "remunerato"???


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che influenza può avere su un ragazzo una persona che lo vede 4-5-7-9 ore a settimana ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

A quell'età i ragazzi sanno essere davvero crudeli... d'altronde, a quell'età, iniziano a diventare uomini.


Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è un fenomeno che è sempre esistito. E questi ragazzi di oggi non si sanno difendere, subiscono passivamente. Quando ero al liceo venivano i tizi più grandi a scassare le palle. Gli ho sempre fatto la festa (ho fatto volare di tutto, sedie, banchi, libri, calci etc etc) ma c'era chi non sapeva difendersi e subiva. Sbagliano anche i genitori, secondo me. Se io avessi un figlio, oggi, gli direi "Se qualcuno ti provoca e ti prende di mira, tu rompigli la faccia. Poi ci penso io. Ma se sei tu a fare queste cose, e lo scopro, ti tolgo tutto".


D'accordo, c'è troppo buonismo in giro.


----------



## James Watson (9 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Un adolescente ha bisogno di sostegno, i genitori sono lì per quel motivo. Possiamo raccontarci mille favole e dire che la societa è marcia e ha portato questa ragazza al suicidio, ma se vogliamo guardare in faccia la realtà nessuna persona a posto compierebbe un gesto simile. Gli adolescenti sono a rischio, d'accordo. Ma, come detto, sta ai genitori



Sto dicendo quello che ho scritto: leggi bene. Non ho detto che i genitori sono completamente esenti da responsabilità. Sto dicendo che non ha senso "assolvere" chi si rende colpevole di bullismo perché i genitori delle vittime non "sono presenti" o perché la vittima "ha dei problemi" o peggio "non è 'a posto'". Il fenomeno, i casi più recenti lo dimostrano, si sta aggravando in maniera preoccupante e sta assumendo proporzioni pesanti anche grazie alla diffusione sempre più marcata dei social network in queste fasce d'età. 
Casomai, se vogliamo potremmo fare un discorso molto approfondito ed interessante sulle responsabilità dei genitori di chi questi atti di bullismo li compie, ma trovo assurdo scaricare la responsabilità di tutto esclusivamente sui genitori di chi queste cose le subisce, non dimentichiamoci che queste due persone passeranno il resto della loro vita a piangere una figlia: mi sembra una condanna già abbastanza pesante senza pure subire l'onta di sentirsi attribuire la responsabilità di quanto accaduto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Giusto per continuare a parlare dell'argomento, leggo oggi su repubblica.it

La storia di Flora, alla gogna di Twitter
per aver vinto un biglietto omaggio
Diciassette anni, liceale, a dicembre ha vinto un concorso a premi e ha visto la sua band preferita, gli One Direction, a New York. Da allora i suoi follower sono passati da 200 a 12.500: insulti, minacce di morte, falsità. "Adesso ho paura anche a camminare per strada"

di CATERINA GIUSBERTI


BOLOGNA - Questa è la storia di Flora, massacrata di insulti su Twitter per aver vinto un biglietto gratis per un concerto. Diciassette anni quasi compiuti a novembre, ha vinto tre biglietti omaggio per partecipare al concerto dei One Direction, a New York. A dicembre c’è andata e ha anche avuto occasione di incontrare la sua band preferita. Da quando il suo nome è stato pronunciato in radio, però, su Twitter hanno iniziato a massacrarla di insulti. "Devi morire". "Fai un aerosol con il gas". "Lavati con la benzina e asciugati con l’accendino". 

La sua colpa è di essere stata troppo fortunata. E l’invidia ha scatenato le ire dei cyber bulli. A Novara, pochi giorni fa, una ragazzina di 14 anni si è buttata dalla finestra per colpa di Twitter. Flora replica: "*Ho paura ad andare ai concerti, mi minacciano. Però so che sono solo ragazzine. Persone che non mi conoscono. È tutta invidia e rabbia. Ma mi chiedo dove la prenda una ragazzina di 12 anni tutta questa rabbia*".

Risultato: i suoi follower sono schizzati in pochi giorni da 200 a 12.500. Dodicimila lanciatori di offese. Con la rete che dilata, amplifica, deforma. E alimenta false verità. "Hanno detto che mio padre era ricchissimo, che era padrone della Kinder, che la lotteria era truccata, che avevo avuto una raccomandazione". Le accuse, in rete, si sprecano. "Hanno detto che siccome non ho pianto e non gli sono saltata addosso quando li ho incontrati a New York non ero una vera fan, che non meritavo quel premio", spiega da dietro gli occhiali. La guerra non sempre si esaurisce in rete. "In autobus un sacco di bambine mi fissano. L’altra sera passeggiavo per il centro e ho sentito una ragazza urlare “è Flora quella”. Sta diventando una situazione molto pesante".


Cioè, parliamone. Secondo voi è una cosa normale questa? 
Io se fossi padre (sigh) di una di queste ragazze che insultano flora gli apparecchierei la faccia di sberle (non a Flora, a mia figlia, sia chiaro).. dove ***** stiamo andando a finire?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> La storia di Flora, alla gogna di Twitter
> per aver vinto un biglietto omaggio
> Diciassette anni, liceale, a dicembre ha vinto un concorso a premi e ha visto la sua band preferita, gli One Direction, a New York. Da allora i suoi follower sono passati da 200 a 12.500: insulti, minacce di morte, falsità. "Adesso ho paura anche a camminare per strada"
> 
> ...


Come la puoi definire una roba del genere:tristissima,pero' figlia dei nostri tempi.Cioe' io se fosse nella famiglia della ragazza quantomeno le farei cambiare ambiente.Non è questione di accerchiare i molestatori o molestatrici,perche' qui si parla di vera e propria caccia alle streghe.Cioe' viene riconosciuta per strada da estranei.Io avrei paura,se fossi implicato nella situazione e quindi spero che prendano qualche provvedimento,in primis come sopra citato i genitori e poi le autorita'.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Gennaio 2013)

I genitori piangeranno una figlia ma spero che non abbiano altri figli nè abbiano intenzione di farne degli altri... Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso


----------



## James Watson (9 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I genitori piangeranno una figlia ma spero che non abbiano altri figli nè abbiano intenzione di farne degli altri... Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso



No guarda, veramente.. non ho parole. Adesso la colpa è esclusivamente dei genitori che non le sono stati vicino. Non è minimamente colpa di chi la angariava e nemmeno di chi doveva "vigilare" e non l'ha fatto...... l'ho detto prima, non è colpa dell'ubriaco che passa col rosso e travolge il passante, la colpa è del vigile che non l'ha fermato prima! Scusa ma secondo me è assurdo.
Che poi, oggettivamente, che ne sappiamo di qual'è stato il ruolo o la presenza dei genitori della ragazza?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Concordo con Luca.


----------



## James Watson (9 Gennaio 2013)

P.S. se qualcuno volesse approfondire un po' l'argomento, magari per rendersi conto effettivamente di quanto possa pesare subire queste cose.. vi invito a leggere qualche testimonianza di vittime di bullismo, le potete trovare facilmente sul sito bullismo.com 
(lì per esempio ci sono numerosi casi, interventi ed esempi di situazioni pesanti in cui non è servito nemmeno l'intervento dei genitori)


----------



## James Watson (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Concordo con Luca.



Anche io me la farei qualche domanda se, come hai scritto tu prima, un genitore lascia totale indipendenza a un 14enne per l'iscrizione ad un social network (posto che lo sappia, ovviamente): questo giustifica o rende meno gravi le responsabilità di chi commette angherie e tormenta un'altra persona?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Anche io me la farei qualche domanda se, come hai scritto tu prima, un genitore lascia totale indipendenza a un 14enne per l'iscrizione ad un social network (posto che lo sappia, ovviamente): questo giustifica o rende meno gravi le responsabilità di chi commette angherie e tormenta un'altra persona?



Ho cancellato perché non volevo "parlare troppo e male"... A parlar male di cose che non si sa bene è sbagliato...


----------



## Livestrong (9 Gennaio 2013)

Si può dedurre, bene o male tutti abbiamo avuto esperienze simili da ragazzi, eppure siamo qui a raccontarlo... Come ho scritto ieri, il bullismo è una cosa che esisterà sempre, piaccia o no. Nel momento in cui i genitori sono presenti, però, il fenomeno è parecchio ammortizzato. Poi, se dobbiamo fare del perbenismo facciamolo, ma la realtà dei fatti secondo me è questa


----------



## James Watson (9 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto ieri, il bullismo è una cosa che esisterà sempre, piaccia o no. Nel momento in cui i genitori sono presenti, però, il fenomeno è parecchio ammortizzato.



Questo può esser vero in qualche caso, ti invito però a leggere alcune testimonianze sul sito citato prima per accorgerti che, spesso, la presenza dei genitori non è sufficiente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ma a me sembra che gli insegnanti pur di non ammettere il proprio fallimento professionale stiano scaricando le colpe a destra e a manca.

Se un ragazzo viene pestato in classe che colpa ne hanno i genitori? La responsabilità è del docente. A meno che per voi il genitore non debba fare questo al bullo in questione:






Se un ragazzo viene minacciato e ha paura di dirlo ai genitori (perché a quell'età non piace a tutti essere accompagnati mano nella mano da mamma e papà a denunciare il tutto al preside) è dovere del professore accorgersene.
E che cavolo,già i docenti non sono in grado di impartire un'istruzione decente,ma almeno il bullismo potrebbero evitarlo.

ps: Ma poi,se un ragazzo non ce li ha i genitori che fa,si ammazza perché non è certo compito del docente evitare atti di violenza? Ma che è,la legge della giungla?


----------



## Livestrong (9 Gennaio 2013)

Guarda che i genitori devono intervenire non tanto contro i bulli, quanto sul proprio figlio, facendogli capire quanto lui valga e quanto poco l'opinione di qualche mentecatto alle prime armi possa contare. Un ragazzo che non ha i genitori vive in una casa famiglia, dove ci sono comunque ragazzi più grandi e adulti che di fatto svolgono il ruolo genitoriale... Sugli insegnanti ho già risposto post indietro


----------

